# Hooray, DP mentioned in mainstream media



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

j4mtj said:


> This is a few months old but something in mainstream media.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/ptsd-in-seattle/ptsd-symptoms-the-aftereffect-of-splitting


I'm glad to see anything about DP in the media, but I had to comment on the article. It is a tad vague and the word is not Diss-A-sociation it is DISSOCIATION. Misspelling the key topic is really infuriating. The journalist also wrote "loosing" instead of "losing."

*Thanks for posting this, but the media is really weak in communicating the most basic concepts about mental illness.*

Also, the long term symptoms of PTSD aren't necessarily DP/DR though in the acute stress phase they are more common. I wrote a comment on the article. GAH, I'm so tired.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

when i was living in boston last year i heard on the radio an advertisement for a new ptsd treatment, they mentioned dp as a symptom. it was for veterans only though.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

So this article claims DP is the after effect of splitting



> " It really began as a way for me to entertain myself as a child. My mother objectified me. I felt like a piece of furniture in the house. *So I created worlds within my head that I could visit whenever I wanted to.* Then, as I grew up, *each time I was victimized, I would just physically freeze and my mind would take me away to somewhere else.* When it was all over, sometimes I *wouldn't remember* anything but how it started. Other times, I would come slamming back into my body, writhing with the overload of my senses. *After my second nervous breakdown, it started happening for no reason.* I was afraid I was going to go away one time too many and never come back. That and the suicidal thoughts are what got me into a therapist's office. "


Good to see the word being used more in the media. The real goal is to get everyday people outside of the media to start spreading awareness as well.
Recognizing it as much as depression or anxiety is recognized would be quite a success in combating it.


----------

